# My Advice to The State Governors/Mayors/Local Officials ( Law Enforcement ) STOP TAKING AWAY AMERICAN CITIZENS RIGHTS !!!



## nononono (Apr 11, 2020)

*There's too many incidents to list now of Governors/Mayors/Local Officials STRIPPING AWAY AMERICAN
CITIZENS RIGHTS UNDER THE GUISE OF A NOW PROVEN MANUFACTURED CRISIS.... " COVID-19 "*
*THIS HAS TO STOP NOW !
And using Law Enforcement as the tool to implement these absolutely UNCONSTITUTIONAL " DECREES " 
is going to enrage the AMERICAN CITIZENS TO THE POINT OF CIVIL UNREST..! 
IF THAT IS YOUR GOAL, THEN YOU ARE FAST TRACKING THE PROCEDURE TO HAPPEN VERY VERY SOON !!!

Just the latest incident of the 12 year old girl playing Basket Ball all by herself on a secluded court that her parents
refurbished ...Where the City sent out workers to dismantle the lone facility just because THEY COULD !
Nothing was being violated other than these " Social Distancing " rules someone touted...No one was there,*
*but the City made sure no one could use it anyway...

Malibu Paddleboarder*
*Bike paths closed
Hiking Trails closed
Snow resorts closed ( Someone explain to me how you transmit in SNOW skiing or snowboarding, I gotta hear this one ! )*
*No swimming
No buying Garden seeds or Vegetable seeds...*
*No home improvement in your home your LOCKED DOWN IN !
Don't eat your lunch next to the Beach in San Diego ( Sheriffs will generate revenue with TICKETS )
Don't have a Birthday Party for your 1 year old in the center of LA Proper ( Because you can't go anywhere else ) or LAPD
will show up with 50 Officers in two lines ( Batons in front, Rifles in back )... YES SEMI AUTOMATIC WEAPONS FOR A 1 Year old's
Birthday Party - consisting of 1 -3 year old's and young mothers....Nice 
Don't play T Ball in Colorado or they will VIOLENTLY ARREST YOU/THEN RELEASE YOU 10 min later with no apology  !
Don't board a train with out a mask or they will VIOLENTLY REMOVE YOU FROM THE TRAIN AND THROW YOUR PHONE 
ON THE GROUND, NOT ONCE BUT TWICE !
AND HERE IS THE WINNER !
DON'T GO TO A DRIVE UP SERMON OR THE POLICE WILL SHOW UP AND TELL YOU AND THE PASTOR YOUR RIGHTS 
HAVE BEEN SUSPENDED AND ISSUE EVERY PERSON IN LINE A $ 500.00 TICKET...


I SEE WHAT IS HAPPENING AND DEMOCRAT GOVERNORS/MAYORS/LOCAL OFFICIALS ARE TAUNTING THE PUBLIC
INTO CIVIL UNREST.....

THIS TIME THE DEMOCRATS HAVE BEEN CAUGHT RED HANDED AND THEY WILL PAY A PRICE IF THEY CONTINUE 
THESE DRACONIAN MEASURES......

THEY NEED TO STOP RIGHT NOW, AMERICAN CITIZENS KNOW HOW TO THINK FOR THEMSELVES .....
WE DO NOT NEED A " BIG BROTHER " TELLING US HOW TO LIVE OUR LIVES.....

NO RATIONAL HUMAN IS OUT TO INTENTIONALLY PASS A MANUFACTURED VIRUS ONTO OUR FELLOW HUMAN BEINGS...!


STOP RIGHT NOW WITH THE OVERT AUTHORITARIAN POWER GRABS......YOU WILL REGRET IT !*

*WE ARE A FREEDOM LOVING COUNTRY AND WE ENJOY *
*OUR  RIGHTS, YOU NEED TO REASSESS WHAT YOU ARE
DOING BEFORE THE BACKLASH IS MORE THAN YOU CAN HANDLE....!!!!!


JUST REMEMBER .....IF YOU START SEEING WHAT I POSTED BELOW, THEN
YOU DEMOCRAT GOVERNORS/MAYORS/LOCAL OFFICIALS 
( INCLUDING LAW ENFORCEMENT DOING THEIR BIDDING )

HAVE GONE TOO MOTHER F@#KING FAR !!!!







*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 11, 2020)

I thought that hospitals were empty and this was all a hoax?


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I thought that hospitals were empty and this was all a hoax?



*You should check for your self......Here's a " Hint "...( Layoffs ).*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 12, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You should check for your self......Here's a " Hint "...( Layoffs ).*


Yeah I saw that healthcare providers were laying off and furloughing healthcare workers that worked in nonessential departments as hospitals aren't doing those procedures currently. Pretty shitty eh? You'd think they'd try to use them to help out with the overwhelming demand helping treat the covid-19 patients. Gotta save a buck though. The downside of healthcare for profit.


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yeah I saw that healthcare providers were laying off and furloughing healthcare workers that worked in nonessential departments as hospitals aren't doing those procedures currently. Pretty shitty eh? You'd think they'd try to use them to help out with the overwhelming demand helping treat the covid-19 patients. Gotta save a buck though. The downside of healthcare for profit.



*Someone hack the " Account "....not a consistent DNC narrative. *


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 13, 2020)

Who on God's green earth starts a thread called my advice to?


----------



## nononono (Apr 13, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who on God's green earth starts a thread called my advice to?









*GOD'S EARTH IS GREEN &  BLUE.....*
*
And I did...

Now my advice to YOU is to seek the TRUTH and be quiet.
*
*Oh.....wipe your lip..Troll.*


----------

